# Poor Dindo is Out Now Too



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Hard wreck this morning. I missed it on video, but Dindo (in the lead car) lost a wheel and wrecked hard. The #1 Biela-Pirro-Werner car is now the lead and last remaining car we've been focused on.
Audi Sport - two cars of three out
Swiss Spirit Lola/Audi - out
JLOC Lamborghini - out (after first lap)
Spyker - two cars out


----------



## lappies (Apr 10, 2006)

*Re: Poor Dindo is Out Now Too ([email protected])*

any photos of the crash?


----------



## .:RDriver (Oct 4, 1999)

*Re: Poor Dindo is Out Now Too (lappies)*

Nope. Neither of us were in the right spot. I'm sure there is something out there somewhere though.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: Poor Dindo is Out Now Too (.:RDriver)*

There's a decent replay from Speed. I watched it on Tivo today. A buddy at Audi tells me you can find it on YouTube.


----------

